# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Pave over concrete pavers

## chriswarr

I have an area I paved 10 years ago with 300x300 concrete pavers.  I want to update this area with some 500x500x20mm bluestone pavers.  I'm laying them with wide gaps in between and then pebbles in these gaps.  Can I just pave over the top of the existing pavers and if so how do I stick the new ones down? 
Cheers,
Chris.

----------


## Andolate

Will the finished height be too high if you pave over the top? Have the previous pavers sunk or moved much? If the paving is still in great condition then you could consider paving over.  If you were to pave over the top you need 75mm of paving sand to bed the pavers plus the height of the paver. The overall height would then be 125mm or so higher than current. Apart from some labour one advantage of removing the old pavers is you can sell them. The other is you get to start again, get your levels right.

----------


## chriswarr

> Will the finished height be too high if you pave over the top? Have the previous pavers sunk or moved much? If the paving is still in great condition then you could consider paving over.  If you were to pave over the top you need 75mm of paving sand to bed the pavers plus the height of the paver. The overall height would then be 125mm or so higher than current. Apart from some labour one advantage of removing the old pavers is you can sell them. The other is you get to start again, get your levels right.

  It won't be too high.  I've had a good think about it and I'm pretty sure I can do it.  The paving i'll be doing is more like steppers, but a few more than normal than a path.  The old paving is still good and solid.  The new pavers are 20mm so I think the options are to lay them on mortar or some sort of adhesive to the old pavers?  ANy suggestions for how to attach them?

----------


## Andolate

I think I understand what you are saying now -As they are stepping stones the 500 paver will sit square over the 300 and have overhang on all sides. Are you then thinking of sticking the new paver to the old and packing up the overhang?

----------


## shauck

I think he's saying, he has a solid paved area that will have spaced pavers and pebbles in between, on top of the old paved area. I wonder how the pebbles will go as they might kick around a fair bit with a solid surface beneath them.

----------


## Andolate

I would pressure wash old pavers after a light acid wash. I would then apply bondcrete to the old pavers and the back of the new pavers just before laying them on a 5-2-1 mortar mix with haunches. It might be over the top but you could buy -http://www.novaplas.com.au/downloads/Grassrings.pdf   to in fill the gaps to help the pebbles stay put as Shauck suggested.

----------

